# Manual to power brakes



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

I currently have manual ( no booster ) brakes with disk on the front front and drum rear of my 70 GTO...is there a big advantage to switch to power brakes and is this done by just adding a booster and running vacuum line to it?
Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's been so long since I drove a car with manual brakes.... Power brakes will definitely require a lot less pedal effort for the same stopping power, but if you're already able to lock up all 4 wheels with the manual system then power brakes aren't going to stop the car any 'better' (shorter distance) than what you have, as long as all 4 brakes are working at their max efficiency and are balanced correctly. Drum brakes tend to fade faster than disc because they don't cool as well, so you'd get some additional benefit from rear disc, but then the majority of stopping power comes from the front brakes which are already disc on your car, so ...

Bear


----------



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

BearGFR said:


> It's been so long since I drove a car with manual brakes.... Power brakes will definitely require a lot less pedal effort for the same stopping power, but if you're already able to lock up all 4 wheels with the manual system then power brakes aren't going to stop the car any 'better' (shorter distance) than what you have, as long as all 4 brakes are working at their max efficiency and are balanced correctly. Drum brakes tend to fade faster than disc because they don't cool as well, so you'd get some additional benefit from rear disc, but then the majority of stopping power comes from the front brakes which are already disc on your car, so ...
> 
> Bear


Makes sense..it stops just fine now..thanks bear


----------

